# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Tarrsu Alberghi

## roby

L'Avv. Maurizio Villani, grande amico del Commercialista Telematico, sostiene che gli alberghi devono pagare la Tassa Raccolta Rifiuti con la stessa tariffa al metro quadro stabilita per le civili abitazioni. 
Vedasi http://www.commercialistatelematico....ATO_STAMPA.pdf 
Qualcuno ha già una qualche esperienza, positiva o negativa, in merito?
Sarebbe interessante l'intervento di un qualche rappresentante di Ente Locale per sapere cosa ne pensa e come si comporta l'Ente in casi del genere...  :Smile:

----------


## francesco

L'argomento è molto interessante e di sicuro avrà sviluppi importanti, visto che riguarda anche un settore di notevole rilievo per l'economia di alcune zone di Italia.
Al riguardo, però, non ho esperienze. Attendo con interesse le esperienze di altri operatori del settore.

----------


## roby

riprendo il discorso perche' siamo arrivati ad una prima conclusione: il Comune di Lecce - a seguito dei tanti ricorsi ricevuti (e richieste di rimborsi) - ha trovato l'accordo con gli albergatori: la superficie destinata a camere pagherà la TARSU con la tariffa delle abitazioni!!!
Complimenti al Comune di Lecce che ha affrontato e risolto il problema a favore dei contribuenti.
Una grande vittoria dell'Avv. Maurizio Villani e del Commercialista telematico.
*** 
Ora, oltre alla sola nostra interpretazione, abbiamo anche dati concreti: invitiamo i Comuni che ancora applicano la TARSU a verificare bene il regolamento e la tariffa TARSU ed  invitiamo gli albergatori ad approfondire la propria posizione perche' hanno titolo per chiedere il rimborso.
Tutto questo, si precisa, vale nei comuni ove è applicata la TARSU, non vale dove si applica la TIA.
per tUTTI I chiarimenti parti da qui: A Lecce accordo fatto con gli albergatori, ora toccherà ad altri comuni?
***
Siamo a disposizione degli albergatori e delle associzioni che necessitassero di ulteriori chiarimenti...

----------


## paolab

qualcuno ha esperienze circa il comportamento dei comuni per questa faccenda?

----------


## roby

la novità resa pubblica con il nostro intervento A Lecce accordo fatto con gli albergatori, ora toccherà ad altri comuni?
ha suscitato un interesse incredibile!!
In tutta Italia (nei comuni che applicano TARSU) si stanno preparando le richieste di rimborso!!
(questo è positivo per i contribuenti, che avranno diritto ad importanti rimborsi; dal punto di vista dei Comuni è importante che questi approfondiscano il proprio regolamento in materia, onde tutelarsi meglio almeno per il futuro...)

----------


## roby

in tanti ci stanno chiedendo un fac simile di ricorso per il problema della tarsu alberghi, ricordo che l'abbiamo già pubblicato, lo si trova cliccando sul link riportato in fondo all'articolo (gratuito): TASSA SMALTIMENTO RIFIUTI SOLIDI URBANI: ATTIVITA ALBERGHIERE

----------


## roby

ecco qui la lettera inviata da Confindustria Lecce...
esortiamo tutte le associazioni albergatori ad approfondire la problematica per tutelare i propri iscritti ed allo stesso tempo i Comuni ad attivarsi per sistemare i regolamenti comunali...
per informazioni: info @ commercialistatelematico.com 
                                                                    ALLE AZIENDE ASSOCIATE 
                                               E,p.c. ALLE ASSOCIAZIONI TERRITORIALI 
                                                                             LORO SEDI 
Lecce, 21.3.2011 
Prot.n.  615 /AGI 
Oggetto: Tarsu Alberghi  Stessa tariffa delle civili abitazioni  Sensibile risparmio dimposta  
Si comunica che in tema di Tarsu Alberghi (non TIA), a seguito di vari ricorsi presentati dallavv. M. Villani del foro di Lecce, le Commissioni Tributarie Provinciali hanno affermato il principio che le strutture alberghiere devono essere parificate alle civili abitazioni per quanto riguarda le stanze e tutti gli accessori ad eccezione del bar e del ristorante. 
A seguito degli accoglimenti dei ricorsi di cui sopra, il Comune di Lecce ha deciso di transigere tutte le cause in corso e di stabilire per il futuro il principio di cui sopra, applicando agli alberghi la stessa tariffa Tarsu delle civili abitazioni (a Lecce  1,90 rispetto a  5,88 sinora applicato), con un sensibile rispermio di imposta di oltre 70%. 
Si invitano, pertanto, tutto gli organismi interessati nonché tutte le strutture alberghiere interessate ad attivarsi presso i rispettivi Comuni a far inserire nei bilanci previsionali 2011, entro maggio c.a., il principio di cui sopra, nel senso di prevedere per le strutture alberghiere (compresi i villaggi turistici, i campeggi e i B&B) la stessa tariffa Tarsu delle civili abitazioni, così come accettato dal Comune di Lecce, a seguito della costante attività propositiva e informativa di Confindustria Lecce. 
Con i migliori saluti. 
                                                                       IL DIRETTORE GENERALE
                                                                           (Dr. Antonio Corvino)

----------


## roby

la notizia della dovuta riduzione della TARSU per le camere degli alberghi da parte dei Comuni che ancora la applicano è stata ripresa anche dal quotidiano "Il Resto del Carlino", edizione Bellaria-Igea Marina, vedi: http://www.commercialistatelematico....a-23-marzo.pdf
(anche se nell'articolo per ovvii motivi "di piazza" viene messa più in evidenza la locale Associazione albergatori dell'Avv. Maurizio Villani e del Commercialista telematico...)  :Smile: 
Siamo a disposizione delle Associazioni che volessero approfondire meglio la problematica...

----------


## nadia

due problematiche:
1) - la TARSU non esiste più dal 31/12/2010
2) - quando era in vigore, comunque, la superficie in mq delle camere di albergo doveva pagare la stessa tariffa degli appartamenti e non quella di attività commerciali, con riduzioni quindi notevoli!!
***
TARSU e strutture alberghiere:
interpretazione ed applicazione della normativa
VENERDI' 9 settembre, ore 16.30 
relatore Avv. Maurizio Villani - Sala convegni Villa Lubrense - Massa Lubrense (NA)
non mancare se sei interessato!

----------


## nadia

la Commissione tributaria regionale ha confermato la sentenza della provinciale! 
viene confermata la possibilità di chiedere il rimborso della tarsu pagata in eccedenza sulla metratura delle camere La camera d'albergo paga la TARSU come una civile abitazione

----------

